# Stun guns & Taser Video



## aiki456 (Mar 14, 2008)

We tested the effects of civilian stun guns and tasers on a few brave (if not a little crazy) volunteers and were quite surprised with the results. The stun guns, while inflicting some pain, did not seem like they would be effective in deterring a determined attacker. The taser, while much more effective, did not have any effect on one of our volunteers.

Check them out...

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1131285/shocking_video/

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1143616/shocking_video_ii/


----------



## Archangel M (Mar 14, 2008)

Stun guns have always been purely pain compliance tools. Their power has been overrated. The Taser is a great tool. Im not familiar with the C2 model and how it compares to the LE version, but the LE version appears to be a lot more effective than the one you are showing. Even the first guy who it worked on didnt have as strong of a reaction as you see with a LE model. Perhaps the battery isnt as powerful. Was that demo with the Taser right "out of the box" or had you been testing it before?


----------



## aiki456 (Mar 14, 2008)

Although we hadn't been testing with it before, I don't think it was "right out of the box". It was definitely strong enough to stop the first two guys in their tracks though; the big guy (Sion) is another story though. I'd like to see if we can get a hold of the LE and try that on him.


----------



## Archangel M (Mar 14, 2008)

I reccommend trying to hit him in the side or back. Sometimes belly fat can limit the current. Even then Ive seen guys that size drop with the LE taser. Interesting videos though and it just goes to show how Tasers are no replacement for deadly force tools.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 31, 2008)

Archangel M said:


> Stun guns have always been purely pain compliance tools. Their power has been overrated. The Taser is a great tool. Im not familiar with the C2 model and how it compares to the LE version, but the LE version appears to be a lot more effective than the one you are showing. Even the first guy who it worked on didnt have as strong of a reaction as you see with a LE model. Perhaps the battery isnt as powerful. Was that demo with the Taser right "out of the box" or had you been testing it before?


  I'm a Taser instructor, have been one since 2000......here's the difference between the LE model and the Civilian....it's in the cycling.  The LE enforcement model is designed to drop a suspect and incapacitate them for handcuffing......the C2 model is designed to merely hold them in place while you flee.  That's why it's designed to cycle for 30 seconds, versus only 5 for the LE model!

Actually, it has a cyclic rate this is designed to have alter throughout the 30 second cycle. 

Pulse rate: 17 pulses per second (PPS) for 5 seconds, 12 PPS for
15 seconds, ½ second break, 17 PPS for 1.5 seconds, 8 PPS for​remaining 8 seconds
 
You have a 30 second cycle so you can drop it and flee, dial your cell phone, get in your car....whatever.  The intent with the C2 is to escape the situation, unlike the M26 and X26 which is to control and subdue.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 31, 2008)

Archangel M said:


> I reccommend trying to hit him in the side or back. Sometimes belly fat can limit the current. Even then Ive seen guys that size drop with the LE taser. Interesting videos though and it just goes to show how Tasers are no replacement for deadly force tools.


 If you're defending yourself hit him in the testicles/pelvic triangle with the stungun......side and back won't have anymore effect on a big guy like that than the stomach.

Testicles and the Brachial nerves on the side of the neck are you best bet when aggressively using a stun gun to save your life.....and the KEY is AGGRESSIVE!  PUNCH the stun gun in as if punching with your fist, and continue to DRIVE!

If his back is turned to you and you're trying to gain compliance, try the anus......nothing like a little juice down there to change an attitude.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Apr 7, 2008)

Okay, I just watched the videos again.....in the second set, was that a C2?  It appeared to be one of Taser's old 7 watt Tasers....could someone clairify which it was?  It looks like the old 7 watt Taser......which was pretty close to useless.  Hook Sion up to the M26/X26 and you'll see him hit the ground like a large sack of bricks!


----------



## aiki456 (Apr 7, 2008)

I've just sent an email to the person that supplied the taser; as soon as I get the specs, I will post them.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Apr 7, 2008)

aiki456 said:


> I've just sent an email to the person that supplied the taser; as soon as I get the specs, I will post them.


  Much appreciated.....from the distance shots it looks like the old 'Air Taser' 34000 series 7-11 watt system.

http://www.taser.com/pages/VideoDetails.aspx?videoid=44

The response of the subjects with the old 7-11 watt system was very much similar to your guys....those same guys dropped hard with the M26/X26 system.  The old system was purely pain and disorientation.  The new systems are that AND muscular disruption, meaning it takes control of the skeletal muscles, blocking the signals and completely locking them up.


----------



## aiki456 (Apr 13, 2008)

You were correct... Here's the response I received...

"It was the old 7 watt. I was trying to find the specs but I cant. I do know the new ones will take him down. If I get one in the future we can zap him."


----------



## kittybreed (May 23, 2008)

sgtmac_46 said:


> If you're defending yourself hit him in the testicles/pelvic triangle with the stungun......side and back won't have anymore effect on a big guy like that than the stomach.
> 
> Testicles and the Brachial nerves on the side of the neck are you best bet when aggressively using a stun gun to save your life.....and the KEY is AGGRESSIVE! PUNCH the stun gun in as if punching with your fist, and continue to DRIVE!
> 
> If his back is turned to you and you're trying to gain compliance, try the anus......nothing like a little juice down there to change an attitude.


Ouch. I think that would work! Not having used a taser I wouldn't have thought of that but I would if I were kicking. Thanks for the observation.


----------

